# Padauk and walnut music box



## gknight312 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just finished my first music box. I found a beautiful piece of Padauk, very unusual grain patterns. Even had small knots with a distress or two.

I couldn't find any musical works that played anything by Pink Floyd so I had to settle for "Anniversary Waltz". It's quite touching.....:no:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job. I love the colours and the grain. Just to let you know, I googled Pink Floyd music boxes and was unable to come up with a search result. Too bad, that would have been awesome. :laughing:
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks nice Gman. I am surprised that someone doesn't make rock oriented music works. Shhhhhh,,,,,, new niche market. Just had another idea Gman, make the next box a humidor and we'll make it play 'Have a cigar'. Now that would be cool. May have to check a little more into that.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice music box.Actually it could pass as an antique music box.Havent seen any on ebay have you thought about selling them there?Itchy


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

That really is a very interesting piece of padauk; nice find.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Great looking box. 
Glad you couldn't find *PINK* Floyd. It would clash with the nice color of the Paduak.:laughing:


----------

